# Milan Primavera 2020-2021



## Rikyg83 (19 Settembre 2020)

Apro questo nuovo topic sulla Primavera del Milan.
Parto con la presentazione della squadra, allenata da Giunti.

Con Kalulu e Maldini in prima squadra, i fuoriquota della rosa sono 6 (ne possono essere inseriti cinque nella distinta): il difensore centrale greco Michelis, il regista Brambilla, il jolly Frigerio, la mezzala croata Mionic, il trequartista Olzer, l'attaccante Tonin. 
Non ho considerato Luan Capanni che dovrebbe essere ceduto in prestito 

AGGIORNAMENTO (15 ottobre): Luan Capanni 

La formazione (4-3-1-2): Jungdal - Pobi (Stanga), Michelis (Tahar, ), Stanga (Filì), Oddi - Frigerio, Brambilla, Di Gesù (Mionic) - Olzer (El Hilali) - Roback, Tonin (Capone).

*Mercato*
Acquisti: Roback (a, 2003, Hammarby), Pobi (d, 2003, Dinamo Zagabria), Coli (c, 2002, Sochaux), Filì (2002) e Tolomello (c, 2002 Trapani).

Cessioni: Brescianini (p, Virtus Entella, prestito), Sala (p, Cesena, prestito), Borges (d, Bayern Monaco, prestito), Soncin (p, Pergolettese), Barazzetta (d, Giana Erminio), Merletti (d, Renate), Torrasi (c) e Angeli (d, Imolese), Galardi (d, Viterbese), Magli (c, Monza), Bassoli (c, Parma), Cudjoe (a, Ascoli), Lo Curto (d, Lucchese), Haidara (a, Lecco), Ruggeri (d, Siena), Potop (d, Torino, fine prestito), Pecorino (a, Catania, fine prestito).

Altre cessioni: Tsadjout (a, Cittadella, prestito), Capanni G. (a, Cesena, prestito), N egri (d, Varese), Forte (a, Cavese). 

Fuori rosa: Sinani (a, 1999), Murati (c, 2000), Leroy (d, 2000)

Nel precampionato i rossoneri hanno affrontato formazioni di Serie C e hanno battuto 1-0 il Piacenza, pareggiato 2-2 con la Pro Patria e battuto la Giana Erminio 3-2.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Apro questo nuovo topic sulla Primavera del Milan.
> Parto con la presentazione della squadra, allenato da Giunti.
> 
> Con Kalulu e Maldini in prima squadra, i fuoriquota della rosa sono 7 (ne possono essere inseriti cinque nella distinta): il terzino destro tedesco Borges, il difensore centrale greco Michelis, il regista Brambilla, il jolly Frigerio, la mezzala croata Mionic, il trequartista Olzer, l'attaccante Tonin.
> ...


Bel topic! Potresti aprirne uno anche sulla squadra femminile?


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2020)

Gran bella partita


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2020)

Jungdal, il portiere, mi sembra forte


----------



## Rikyg83 (19 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Bel topic! Potresti aprirne uno anche sulla squadra femminile?



Grazie . Per il calcio femminile, non lo seguo..


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2020)

1°giornata: Cagliari-Milan 0-1. Rete di Di Gesù


----------



## Rikyg83 (19 Settembre 2020)

1a giornata: Cagliari - Milan 0-1

Bel successo dei ragazzi di Giunti, grazie al gol di Di Gesù al 49': bel traversone di Bosisio da destra, Di Gesù in area, defilato leggermente sulla sinistra, controlla con un pizzico di fortuna, vincendo un rimpallo con il difensore, e calcia in porta beffando il portiere del Cagliari.

Giunti ha lasciato fuori i fuoriquota Borges e Mionic, schierando Jungdal in porta, Bosisio, Michelis, Stanga e Oddi in difesa, Frigerio, Brambilla e Di Gesù a centrocampo, Olzer alle spalle di Tonin e Capone. Nella ripresa è entrato il 2003 Bright per Di Gesù e infine Roback per Tonin. Come dimostra il numero di cambi fatti, il Milan ha proprio puntato a vincere...
In panchina non c'era Coli, il francese che è arrivato dal Sochaux. Era in prova e non è stato confermato?
Il Cagliari aveva comunque una formazione con cinque fuoriquota (il portiere e tre difensori su quattro, l'attaccante Contini), ma ha schierato dei 2003 e anche un 2004 nella ripresa (Masala, piuttosto bravino).

Da segnalare una grande parata di Jungdal, una traversa per parte (per il Milan Olzer con un bel colpo di testa su cross dal calcio d'angolo) e nel finale due clamorose occasioni sprecate da Capone e Olzer per arrotondare il punteggio.


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 1°giornata: Cagliari-Milan 0-1. Rete di Di Gesù



MIRACOLO!!!


----------



## Rikyg83 (19 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Jungdal, il portiere, mi sembra forte



E il 2003 Desplanches anche più forte, secondo me


----------



## Rikyg83 (19 Settembre 2020)

Sospetta frattura dell'avambraccio per Roback..brutta notizia, anche perché in attacco non ci sono grandi alternative, essendo Colombo oramai in pianta stabile in prima squadra.
Rimangono il fuoriquota Tonin, Capone e Signorile per due posti, a meno che blocchino la cessione di Luan Capanni, che però sarebbe l'ennesimo fuoriquota.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> *Sospetta frattura dell'avambraccio per Roback.*.brutta notizia, anche perché in attacco non ci sono grandi alternative, essendo Colombo oramai in pianta stabile in prima squadra.
> Rimangono il fuoriquota Tonin, Capone e Signorile per due posti, a meno che blocchino la cessione di Luan Capanni, che però sarebbe l'ennesimo fuoriquota.



 cominciamo bene, mi spiace un sacco per il ragazzo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (21 Settembre 2020)

Borges (terzino destro classe 2001) torna in Germania, nella squadra B del Bayern Monaco. Si trasferisce in prestito, praticamente regalato, visto che va in scadenza a giugno 2021.
Era uno dei fuoriquota, ma sabato Giunti ha fatto altre scelte.


----------



## Rikyg83 (23 Settembre 2020)

Il Milan Primavera supera 3-1 il Brescia nel primo turno di coppa (partita secca).
Segnano Mionic (assente nella prima partita in quanto fuori quota "di troppo"), Signorile (riserva) e Di Gesù (il matchwinner di Cagliari). Nel secondo turno sfida alla vincente di Monza-Pisa. 

Formazione schierata: Moleri - Bosisio, Tahar, Michelis (Fuoriquota), Obaretin - Cretti, Brambilla (F), Mionic (F) - Olzer (F) - Signorile, Tonin (F).
Subentrati Stanga a Cretti, Robotti a Brambilla, Capone a Olzer, El Hilali a Tonin e Di Gesù a Signorile.

Pare scongiurata la frattura dell'avambraccio per Roback che era in tribuna.


----------



## Rikyg83 (26 Settembre 2020)

Milan sconfitto 1-0 in casa dalla forte Atalanta complice un errore del difensore francese Tahar al 63'. Il gol è stato segnato da Cortinovis, uno dei più forti giocatori del campionato primavera. Cortinovis aveva già colpito una traversa in avvio. 

Giunti ha schierato per nove undicesimi la formazione vittoriosa a Cagliari, con due novità: fuori il matchwinner di Cagliari Di Gesù a centrocampo, e dentro il fuoriquota Mionic; in difesa il fuoriquota Michelis (evidentemente in preallarme per la prima squadra, ma non è stato convocato), al suo posto Tahar. 

Solo un cambio nei novanta minuti: l'attaccante Signorile per l'attaccante Capone.


----------



## Rikyg83 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Seconda sconfitta consecutiva in campionato per il Milan (su tre gare). Contro la Juventus finisce 0-1 e questa partita dimostra che la nostra primavera ha una seria emergenza in attacco. Senza Colombo e Roback, la squadra segna con il contagocce: una sola rete in tre partite segnata da Di Gesù, centrocampista, che oggi ha colto un palo. Da segnalare il grave infortunio a Bosisio nella partita di Coppa vinta ai rigori con il Monza (Milan al terzo punto). Bizzarro che una settimana fa era stato ceduto il terzino destro di riserva Galardi alla Viterbese (probabilmente il ragazzo voleva tornare a casa, essendo di Roma). Giunti ha messo Stanga a destra e Tahar al fianco di Michelis. Il fuoriquota escluso è stato Frigerio (Giunti li sta facendo ruotare tutti).


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Seconda sconfitta consecutiva in campionato per il Milan (su tre gare). Contro la Juventus finisce 0-1 e questa partita dimostra che la nostra primavera ha una seria emergenza in attacco. Senza Colombo e Roback, la squadra segna con il contagocce: una sola rete in tre partite segnata da Di Gesù, centrocampista, che oggi ha colto un palo. Da segnalare il grave infortunio a Bosisio nella partita di Coppa vinta ai rigori con il Monza (Milan al terzo punto). Bizzarro che una settimana fa era stato ceduto il terzino destro di riserva Galardi alla Viterbese (probabilmente il ragazzo voleva tornare a casa, essendo di Roma). Giunti ha messo Stanga a destra e Tahar al fianco di Michelis. Il fuoriquota escluso è stato Frigerio (Giunti li sta facendo ruotare tutti).



Le ho viste tutte. 
La squadra è quadrata, hai idee di gioco semplici, ma non ha nessun giocatore verticale. 
Avevo sentito parlare gran bene di Capone, a me ha irritato con giocate fini a loro stesse, tante palle perse e poca intelligenza calcistica. Olzer è più elegante, ma altrettanto inconsistente, parte largo a destra e non ha la gamba per fare l'esterno d'attacco. Tonin è quello più ficcante, ma non ha grandi istinti d'area. 
Si arriva bene fino agli ultimi 30 metri senza soluzioni degne di nota, si cerca continuamente il gioco ampio sterilmente, e senza mai una verticalizzazione è dura.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Seconda sconfitta consecutiva in campionato per il Milan (su tre gare). Contro la Juventus finisce 0-1 e questa partita dimostra che la nostra primavera ha una seria emergenza in attacco. Senza Colombo e Roback, la squadra segna con il contagocce: una sola rete in tre partite segnata da Di Gesù, centrocampista, che oggi ha colto un palo. Da segnalare il grave infortunio a Bosisio nella partita di Coppa vinta ai rigori con il Monza (Milan al terzo punto). Bizzarro che una settimana fa era stato ceduto il terzino destro di riserva Galardi alla Viterbese (probabilmente il ragazzo voleva tornare a casa, essendo di Roma). Giunti ha messo Stanga a destra e Tahar al fianco di Michelis. Il fuoriquota escluso è stato Frigerio (Giunti li sta facendo ruotare tutti).



Ho visto la partita, abbiamo sbagliato l'impossibile davanti alla porta. POi su contropiede decisivo siamo stati polli. 
Amaro il fatto che giochiamo bene e non portiamo a casa punti.


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che il calendario non è stato favorevole, Atalanta e Juventus di fila, avevo preventivato queste due sconfitte.


----------



## Rikyg83 (3 Ottobre 2020)

La Juventus non credo sia una delle formazioni più quotate, anzi..
Il problema è la sterilità d'attacco e non credo che Roback possa essere la panacea di tutti i mali!


----------



## Rikyg83 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Aggiornato il primo post con il mercato (acquisti Tolomello, Filì e Pobi, cessione di Magli).
Luan Capanni pare reintegrato nell'organico a seguito della mancata cessione.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

up


----------



## uolfetto (23 Gennaio 2021)

ma luan capanni che fine ha fatto? non convocato nemmeno oggi, lo daranno in prestito? ha quasi 21 anni.


----------



## Giangy (23 Gennaio 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma luan capanni che fine ha fatto? non convocato nemmeno oggi, lo daranno in prestito? ha quasi 21 anni.



Sembra esserci ancora in rosa il cesso di Abanda, essendo un 2000 ormai è fuori età per la primavera. Era stato dato in prestito l'anno scorso in Svizzera, poi è tornato al Milan. Strano, che non l'hanno ancora svincolato.


----------

